# Mystery Attachment Identification - help, please.



## d4xycrq (Sep 2, 2013)

Folks,

Got a mystery part that came in a box-o-bits.  I've looked online  - but be darned if I can find out what it goes to.  The one clue I have is the box-o-bits had a lot of Hardinge and Monarch items.  Have a look.

Believe this would have originally been grey, rather than the blue.  As for scale, the critter will fit in the palm of your hand.  The clamp/lug on the base is 1/2".  Seems very well made, suggesting not made in China.  Fasteners are SAE, not metric.  Only marking is the numbers "30" on the base.





















Many thanks!

Ray


----------



## george wilson (Sep 2, 2013)

It could be the tailstock off a small indexing set that had its own cast iron base to run on. I had such a set by Brown & Sharpe years ago. It had a simple indexing plate,and tailstock,and would do about 12" between centers.


----------



## d4xycrq (Sep 2, 2013)

Excellent, clue, George.  I'm off searching for more clues based on that one!

Ray



george wilson said:


> It could be the tailstock off a small indexing set that had its own cast iron base to run on. I had such a set by Brown & Sharpe years ago. It had a simple indexing plate,and tailstock,and would do about 12" between centers.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 2, 2013)

Could be off of an J & L comparator.  Far as that goes, any comparator.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 2, 2013)

Is the quill spring loaded by chance?  The rear being a bigger diameter makes me think it could be.  If it is it could be a tail-stock of a centering machine.  You know where you would put a shaft or test bar in between centers to check the roundness or TIR.  The original owner maybe bought the Hardinge without a tail-stock and he started collecting until he bought the right one.  I have a barn full of deals like that I bought at auctions for that project I was always going to start and didn't...ha ha   Rich


----------



## d4xycrq (Sep 2, 2013)

4GSR - the shop did have a comparator.  Good suggestion!

Richard - not spring loaded.  Previous owner would have bought the machine new - with every option possible!  So doubt it was a random part.

Thanks for the clues, folks - am Googling against this new input.

George's clue turned up dividing heads/indexing sets - and indeed this could very well be a "footstock" from one of those.  By the way, the boss on the bottom is far too small for my Bridgeport table T-Slot(s).

Ray


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like an adjustable stop for the long axis on your lathe.  That way you would turn to a repeatable shoulder every time.  Just thinking out loud...

Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 2, 2013)

My guess on that would be the movable center on a  Bench centers. They are usually spring loaded but that one adjusts with a  rack and pinion.  My 2 cents.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 2, 2013)

with the blue color it may have fit the engraver table???


----------



## george wilson (Sep 3, 2013)

An adjustable stop would not have a pointed end,but rather a flat end.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd say that is an adjustable center for a benchtop tool cutter/grinder. Mine has one very similar.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/15902-Score!?highlight=score+cutter+grinder


Ray


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 3, 2013)

Could be eather the tail stock for a bench center. or the tail stock for a cuter grinder.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Dec 27, 2013)

4gsr said:


> Could be off of an J & L comparator.  Far as that goes, any comparator.



Yep, J&L comparator for sure. I can use it if you can spare the little gem.


----------

